

RE42927: System and method for obtaining and using location specific information - caf
http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO1&Sect2=HITOFF&d=PALL&p=1&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsrchnum.htm&r=1&f=G&l=50&s1=RE42,927.PN.&OS=PN/RE42,927&RS=PN/RE42,927

======
caf
Reading through the claims, the requirements for a "beacon" suggest that this
_doesn't_ read on geolocation by IP address. I'm not sure about geolocation by
triangulation from towers that don't specifically transmit information
intended to identify a location.

(As always, read the claims, not the abstract).

